# freeride strecke monschau?



## samsnatch13 (6. Januar 2009)

hallo leute,

ist in der nahe von Monschau eine freeride/downhill strecke?

mit freundliche grusse,


----------



## XCRacer (10. Januar 2009)

In Monschau, oder in der näheren Umgebung gibt es sowas nicht. Jedenfalls nichts offizielles, oder legales.

Allerdings ist es ja bis Belgien nicht weit. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=311805

Im übrigen wäre es für dich hilfreicher, wenn du hier im Lokalforum AC mal rein schaust. Dort gibt es bereits einige Threads zum Thema.

Gruß XCR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samsnatch13 (10. Januar 2009)

danke xc, aber wir fahren schon in Belgien und toblerone beim Aachen, aber wir mochte mal neuen strecken fahren und ich war letzte woche in monschau und dachte mir, das ist eine ubergeile umgebung zum freeriden. ich konnte mich nicht vorstellen das dar nichts war. grusse
ps. entschuldigung fur das schlechten deutsch maja bin noch immer ein hollander


----------



## XCRacer (10. Januar 2009)

Bei Langraaf an der Skihalle soll doch was entstehen, oder?

Brauchst dich nicht zu entschuldigen. Du schreibst besser als so mancher Deutscher in deinem Alter


----------



## samsnatch13 (11. Januar 2009)

ja, das stimmt aber das wirt pas in 2010 sein, nach dem geruchten glaubenden.


----------



## Cube Lova (13. Januar 2009)

Also ne dh strecke gibts nicht.. aber viele schöne trails und ich sag mal "light freeride" strecken... da fahr ich zumindest oft...


----------



## gobo (14. Januar 2009)

es gibt ne freeride runde in monschau,wo es dann richtung kalteherberg geht und dann richtung leiloch.von da wieder runter nach monschau.
es gibt auch ein paar schöne sachen in monschau selber,von der burg die oberhalb trohnt.ist ein schöner trail mit steilen treppen.


mfg


----------



## Hill-Climber (18. August 2010)

Ist zwar schon was älter, aber kann vielleicht mal jemand was genaueres 

Posten zu den Strecken rund um Monschau/ Imgenbroich und Konzen?


----------



## Hill-Climber (16. Februar 2011)

Immer noch keiner der mir tips geben kann zu kleinen Strecken in 

Monschau, Imgenbroich oder Konzen?


----------



## gobo (16. Februar 2011)

von wo bist du den??


----------



## Hill-Climber (16. Februar 2011)

Imgenbroich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hill-Climber (17. Februar 2011)

Keiner der mal was weiter geben möchte?

Brauche nur ne kleine Strecke um alles einzustellen.


----------



## gobo (17. Februar 2011)

lach,was soll man da weiter geben??
wollen samstag nach aachen,hast du auto??
wie bist du so fahrtechnisch drauf??

mfg andreas


----------



## Hill-Climber (17. Februar 2011)

Was soll man schon so weiter geben, kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen das 
keiner hier im Wald auch nur was kleines gebaut hat!

Fahrtechnisch bin ich nen blutiger anfänger, habe mir letzte Woche erst 
nen Bike und Ausrüstung gekauft, aber bin noch garnicht gefahren.

Auto habe ich, aber ins Winterauto passt das Rad nicht und die Anhängerkupplung und den Radträger muß ich noch bestellen.


----------

